# Speicherprobleme mit Websphere



## Josty_de (22. Dez 2003)

Wer arbeitet mit Websphere und hat einen Rechnermmit 512 MB Ausstattung.
Es dauert Ewigkeiten, bis die Umgebung "da" ist.
Bei 1 GB ist alles kein Problem mehr.
Muss das alles sein?


----------



## el_barto (22. Dez 2003)

falls du mit websphere den wsad meinst -> ja es dauert 'ne weile. arbeite auch mit 512 mb. die sind relativ schnell voll.

wir benutzen hier ne .bat, die die dialog und workbench einstellungen vor dem start zurücksetzt und somit den start erheblich beschleunigt. falls du interesse hast, poste ich die nötigen zeilen.


----------



## Josty_de (22. Dez 2003)

Das wäre klasse, schicke sie mir rüber.
Wenn der Rechner neu gestartet ist, kann man Mittag essen gehen bis alles oben ist.

Markus


----------



## el_barto (22. Dez 2003)

also, du benötigst 2 xml-files:

CLEAN_dialog_settings.xml (die perspektive kannst du ggf. abändern):


<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?> 
<section name="Workbench">
    <item key="PerspectiveRegistry.DEFAULT_PERSP" value="org.eclipse.ui.resourcePerspective" /> 
</section>


CLEAN_workbench.xml (window-größe ggf. ändern)
entnimm die workbench version ggf. der bereits bestehenden workbench.xml:


<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?> 
<workbench version="0.046">
    <window height="979" width="1269" x="6" y="6" /> 
</workbench>


CLEAN_wsad.bat (WSAD_HOME ist der pfad zu deinem workspace)
ich gehe jetzt von einer ablage der xml-files unter c:\ und einer installation des wsad unter c:\Programme aus, ggf. ändern:


echo on
set WSAD_HOME=<workspace>
del %WSAD_HOME%\.metadata\.plugins\com.ibm.etools.websphere.tools\logs\trace.log
copy C:\CLEAN_workbench.xml %WSAD_HOME%\.metadata\.plugins\org.eclipse.ui\workbench.xml
copy C:\CLEAN_dialog_settings.xml %WSAD_HOME%\.metadata\.plugins\org.eclipse.ui\dialog_settings.xml
C:\Programme\IBM\ApplicationDeveloper\wsappdev.exe -data %WSAD_HOME% -vmargs -Duser.language=us


das ganze läuft bei uns mit wsad 4.0.3


----------



## Josty_de (22. Dez 2003)

danke schonmal,

werde es heute abend testen.

Habe aber selber die 5er Version.
Mal schauen, ob es da auch klappt.


----------

